
'Clear Evidence' That Cellphone Radiation Causes Cancer in Rats - omarkn
https://qz.com/1241867/cell-phone-radiation-can-cause-cancer-in-rats-according-to-the-final-results-of-a-us-government-study/
======
tomohawk
Yet another instance where lots of smart, knowledgeable people rationalized
away a problem, only to have actual tests show that there is one. When will
people learn that hand waving is not proper science?

